# 4800 lb. front axle to 6000 lb.



## the_md81 (Dec 23, 2012)

Howdy all, new to the site.

I have an 06 Chevy 2500 HD crew cab, long bed. She has the d-max and the ally but she only has a 4800 pound front axle. I'm compensating for this by cranking up the torsion bars but I'm wondering if anybody knows if it's possible to put a 6000 pound front axle on the 06 3/4 tons and if so what a ballpark price is...

Have an 8'2 Boss V Plow on her.
Thanks ussmileyflag


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Even if you put a bigger axle in, it doesn't mean the truck will be any stronger.



...........


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

You're not gonna be able to change the rating on the door jamb. My truck is an '06 ccsb dmax and holds a 9' boss v just fine with only a few cranks on the tbars and timbrens


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Cranking up your Tbars does NOT increase your weight. All it does is raise the front of your truck 1turn =1/4" DO NOT MAX THEM OUT AT 5 TURNS and. Then go get your truck aligned


----------



## SMiller (Mar 2, 2010)

You are not going to put the 6,000lbs front axle under the older truck. 

With the bars cranked and Timbren's you will be fine. Do you have the plate behind the upper control arm that keeps the frame from cracking? Transfer case pump rub fix?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

the_md81;1545670 said:


> Howdy all, new to the site.
> 
> I have an 06 Chevy 2500 HD crew cab, long bed. She has the d-max and the ally but she only has a 4800 pound front axle. I'm compensating for this by cranking up the torsion bars but I'm wondering if anybody knows if it's possible to put a 6000 pound front axle on the 06 3/4 tons and if so what a ballpark price is...
> 
> ...


Not saying it can't be done but the money you would throw at it would just be better spent if you just bought the newer truck with the 6K lb. axle already installed.Myself and thousands of others have the 9-2 er Boss with no issues on the 4800 lb. axle so there's no reason to be paranoid with your 8-2 er.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

No issues with mine so far. No cracks yet at least that i can see, no pump rub issue either at 142k miles and this will be the 7th yr plowing. I do have tie rod sleeves though and glad to have them, i know i would have kinked the steering by now otherwise.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Theres a totaly diffrent frame and place the t-bars connect to the crossmember not to mention the the A-frames a diffrent also. It would be just as easy to put new a 6K GM front end on a Ford (no more deathwobble) as it would an older GM.


----------



## the_md81 (Dec 23, 2012)

SMiller;1545827 said:


> You are not going to put the 6,000lbs front axle under the older truck.
> 
> With the bars cranked and Timbren's you will be fine. Do you have the plate behind the upper control arm that keeps the frame from cracking? Transfer case pump rub fix?


Thanks all - this is my first year plowing and I feel much more relaxed about plowing with my CC than I did at first. @SMiller - No, I haven't done either of those. I have done some research on the transfer case pump rub and that's on my to do list. As to the plate I have never seen one before - could you send me a link to it?


----------



## the_md81 (Dec 23, 2012)

One other question: for this year at least I'm planning on sticking with the 8'2. However, I might eventually go with the 9'2. I assume they would, but does anybody know for sure if the 8'2 and 9'2 use the same wiring, mount, etc. Basically, are they interchangeable?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

The remedy is called a gusset,not a plate,that will reinforce the frame from the flexing motion going on because of your plow and counterweight behind your rear axle,AKA the pendulum effect.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

the_md81;1546487 said:


> One other question: for this year at least I'm planning on sticking with the 8'2. However, I might eventually go with the 9'2. I assume they would, but does anybody know for sure if the 8'2 and 9'2 use the same wiring, mount, etc. Basically, are they interchangeable?


Yes the 8'2" and the 9'2" are completely interchangeable, the only difference is you get and extra foot of width wesport


----------

